# Berkley rods??



## Bass-n-Beer (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi guys I'm new to this site I got back into fishing a couple years ago and I just bought a shimano symetre 1500 reel.I am looking for a good 1pc rod for this reel with a buget of $75 or under.I was at a local shop and found a berkley tactix rod (ml) for $45. Has anyone used these rods? I also found a (ml) All star rod for 70.00. Any opinions or sugestions please!


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

The $75 price point is kind of no mans land for rods, its above the ugly stix/lightning rods/etc , but not quite to the st croix/loomis/falcon/etc. In that price range i would look at some of the BPS / GANDER MTN house rods, i think they could be good rods for the $$. I also think the new skeet reece rod looks interesting, anybody got one yet, what do you think ?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I'd take a hard look at the Abu Vengence and/or the Vendetta. Heard good things about those rods and they look good too.


----------



## YR bender (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a Berkely Shock. I like it more than the regular Lightning Rod.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

i have a berkley bionix rod, i use alot. i would not trade that rod for any high dollar rod out there.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree with you. I have a Gander Mountain noodle rod for Salmon I got 2 years ago and I would not trade it for anything. $40.00 and a 1 year warranty.


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

Depends on what you are fishing for. If you like Berkely, go with there series one rods, or maybe a bionix. If not, $75 can get you a St. Croix Triumph or a few different All Stars. Tokugawa is right on about the Abu Garcia Vendettas. I haven't fished with one, but they balance great. There are plenty of servicable rods at the $75 price point. Good luck, and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

For that price range you can usually find a series by Shimano and get the warranty that comes with it.
The Clarus or Compre are in that price range and are respectable.
Or look at a St. Croix Triumph series rod. Same blank as the Premier series but made in Mexico. If you go to Dicks sporting goods, get a $10 off any purchase over $50 to save you some money. Plus, when you purchase a St. Croix at Dicks, you get a nice St Croix hoodie.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I second the Berkley Bionix suggestion. They're $53 at Walmart. I've got a 4 6'6 or 7' mediums and like the fast action and IM7 feel although it may not be IM7. I bought 3 at $21 on clearance last December and felt like I won the lottery.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

BERKLEY AMP rods are pretty nice for $30
I use high end rods when i am fishing in a boat but do alot of wading so I buy the cheaper stuff for that.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

I highly recommend a Gander Mountain Rod. They are called Guide Series rods. For the money, you can't beat them.


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thick Rick said:


> I highly recommend a Gander Mountain Rod. They are called Guide Series rods. For the money, you can't beat them.



Any one in particular? Or the whole line?


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

did you check the market place here.im sure someone has a nice rod for sale.st.croix triumphs are great i have 2 and would not trade for anything else.gander mt.guides are nice also.


----------



## booyah (Oct 11, 2004)

NewbreedFishing said:


> BERKLEY AMP rods are pretty nice for $30
> I use high end rods when i am fishing in a boat but do alot of wading so I buy the cheaper stuff for that.


I bought a Revo from Dicks on the Classic expo in Feb. They gave you a free Amp rod. I put the new Revo on my new 149.99 AllStar Rod. Then I put my freebee on a differrent Revo to give it a try. Let me tell ya...if I knew the Amp was going to feel as nice and it did I would of never got the Allstar. Get the Berkley Amp!!! You will love it!!!


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

phantomace08 said:


> Any one in particular? Or the whole line?


Gander rods are great rods if you get the right one. The ones from a few years back that came on the combos had inserts fall out all the time. They were the guide series. I took 2 back and they upgraded me to their newer versions, which are far nicer. i believe they are Pro Select or Tournament Select. Something like that. If I remember I'll look at lunch and verify which one I have now. I'm really impressed with the new ones


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I just recently picked up a Shock series rod while in BPS last week.....if I were in the market for a nice rod for right around $50....this would be the one. Myself personally....I am hooked on the St. Croix Mojo Bass rods....by the start of next season all but my 7' Triumph's will be Mojo Bass!!!


----------

